# How to book rommette with points?



## guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Please explain me how booking a roomette works with AGR.

Let's say I have 15000 points and my wife has 15000 points.

So in order to book a roomette (one zone) for 2 people we need to spend 15000 points both

(30000 points total)?


----------



## AlanB (Mar 13, 2008)

No, if you have 15,000 points you can book a roomette for 1 zone one way. That award would allow you and your wife to travel in that roomette, as long as you provide both names at the time of booking.

If you wife also has 15,000 points, then assuming that you were also returning via Amtrak, she could then book an award trip for both of you for the return trip.

But an award always allows you to bring along the maximum number of people allowed in the room at no extra charge.


----------



## guest (Mar 13, 2008)

AlanB said:


> No, if you have 15,000 points you can book a roomette for 1 zone one way. That award would allow you and your wife to travel in that roomette, as long as you provide both names at the time of booking.
> If you wife also has 15,000 points, then assuming that you were also returning via Amtrak, she could then book an award trip for both of you for the return trip.
> 
> But an award always allows you to bring along the maximum number of people allowed in the room at no extra charge.


When I book a roomette with points can I always get it if there is at least one room available? Regardless of the current price for this room?


----------



## AlanB (Mar 13, 2008)

guest said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > No, if you have 15,000 points you can book a roomette for 1 zone one way. That award would allow you and your wife to travel in that roomette, as long as you provide both names at the time of booking.
> ...


That is correct, there are no capcity controls. If it's the last room on the train for that day and you call up, then it's yours. There are a few blackout dates to watch out for, but otherwise it's usually pretty easy to get a free room.


----------



## guest (Mar 13, 2008)

AlanB said:


> No, if you have 15,000 points you can book a roomette for 1 zone one way. That award would allow you and your wife to travel in that roomette, as long as you provide both names at the time of booking.
> If you wife also has 15,000 points, then assuming that you were also returning via Amtrak, she could then book an award trip for both of you for the return trip.
> 
> But an award always allows you to bring along the maximum number of people allowed in the room at no extra charge.


I was able to book 3 people into one roomette in the past (including one 3 year old child).

So with points - no go for this?


----------



## AlanB (Mar 13, 2008)

guest said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > No, if you have 15,000 points you can book a roomette for 1 zone one way. That award would allow you and your wife to travel in that roomette, as long as you provide both names at the time of booking.
> ...


The rules seem to change on this from time to time, both regarding awards and for paid reservations. Right now I believe that you can get away with 3 if one is a small child. A phone call is the only way that you will be able to find out for sure.


----------



## guest (Mar 13, 2008)

AlanB said:


> guest said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


Do you know if 4 people (2 adults, 2 children) can be booked into the Bedroom? (not Family Bedroom).


----------



## AlanB (Mar 13, 2008)

guest said:


> Do you know if 4 people (2 adults, 2 children) can be booked into the Bedroom? (not Family Bedroom).


I would think it unlikely, but YMMV.


----------



## Guest_rogers55_* (Mar 18, 2008)

I inquired at the VNC station and was told that if I used my points for a roomette my wife would also have to purchase a coach ticket to travel in the same roomette.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 18, 2008)

Guest_rogers55_* said:


> I inquired at the VNC station and was told that if I used my points for a roomette my wife would also have to purchase a coach ticket to travel in the same roomette.


The agent is wrong, and I'm not surprised. Most ticket agents are not versed in the AGR program, since they can't book AGR reservations.

Rest assured that if you pick up the phone and call AGR the agent there will be able to book both of you into the same roomette under one award. You will receive two tickets, one for you and one for your wife both with the room number you were assigned. Just make sure that you tell the agent up front that there are two of you traveling together.

But rest assured that I've put two people into a roomette many times on an award without having to pay anything. I've even put 4 into a family room on an award without paying anything. In fact I have a trip on the Auto Train this coming June where I booked 6 people into a family room and one roomette, all without paying a dime.


----------



## Guest_rogers55_* (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks Alan.

I realize that this is a complex business, kind of like getting advice from the IRS.

Also, I know that Amtrak has no incentive to make redeeming points easy, they make money when we earn the points but not when we redeem them.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 18, 2008)

Guest_rogers55_* said:


> Thanks Alan. I realize that this is a complex business, kind of like getting advice from the IRS.
> 
> Also, I know that Amtrak has no incentive to make redeeming points easy, they make money when we earn the points but not when we redeem them.


While it is true that redeeming is exactly easy, frankly it isn't that hard either. IMHO, the biggest issue is that you can only call up AGR Monday through Friday. It'd be nice to at least have some Saturday hours.

On the other hand, with the AGR program, there are limited blackout dates (mainly around the holidays) and no capacity controls. If you call up tomorrow for a roomette, as long as there is one left, it's yours. Even if it is the very last roomette on the train for that day.

One final thought is the fact that the AGR program is run in Amtrak's name, but Amtrak itself doesn't actually run the program or deal with redemtion orders. A third party runs the program on Amtrak's behalf.


----------



## Bigval109 (Apr 13, 2008)

Guest_rogers55_* said:


> Thanks Alan. I realize that this is a complex business, kind of like getting advice from the IRS.
> 
> Also, I know that Amtrak has no incentive to make redeeming points easy, they make money when we earn the points but not when we redeem them.


How about a really hard one I'm planning to use my points on a bedroom to LA however I am only using a two zone basically out of chicago. the second zone begins in ohio. so should I buy two coach tickets to cleavand and then move to the sleeper then? Since my wife is somewhat handicaped would the attendenant let us move to the room earlier?


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 13, 2008)

AlanB said:


> No, if you have 15,000 points you can book a roomette for 1 zone one way. That award would allow you and your wife to travel in that roomette, as long as you provide both names at the time of booking.
> If you wife also has 15,000 points, then assuming that you were also returning via Amtrak, she could then book an award trip for both of you for the return trip.
> 
> But an award always allows you to bring along the maximum number of people allowed in the room at no extra charge.


Thanx AlanB,

That's a question AND answer I'm gonna try & remember! ( or at least I hope to be doing that much rail travel!)

MT


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 13, 2008)

Bigval109 said:


> Guest_rogers55_* said:
> 
> 
> > I realize that this is a complex business, kind of like getting advice from the IRS.
> ...


Since the midwest zone border is Toledo, I would make your award from *Toledo* to LA and LA to *Toledo*! This way, you will be in a sleeper to/from Chicago - at no extra cost!  And you would just need to buy a coach ticket from Cleveland to Toledo, not Cleveland to Chicago! 

They don't need to do it (and they may refuse), but I think that if the room is available in Cleveland, they _may_ let you occcupy it - especially since you will be occupying it ~2 hours later. And on the return, the same thing - if they do not need it before Cleveland, they _may_ let you stay in it.

.....

I resent that remark about the IRS - I worked for them for 15 years! (8 as a tax auditor!  )

Truth be known - I hate the IRS too! :angry:


----------

